# Do Chiclids fins grow back?



## magnetic1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Do Chiclids fins grow back after they been chewed on by others?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes.
Sometimes larger, older fish have trouble in this area though


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It also depends on how far back they have been chewed off. Keeping the water really clean and adding Melafix will help them grow back quicker and healthier.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I would agree, the cichlid's age and health will play a role in the rate at which the fins will grow back - as well as the water quality.

Melafix is a good aide to healing cichlids, like *Dewdrop* suggested.


----------



## magnetic1 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks so much.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Firemouth with some tail and fin regrowth since I first got him...dorsal and anal fins did not have any tips and tail was also less ...









and more recently...tail about a third bigger...


----------

